

I don’t understand .ly (and other cutesy TLDs) - jff
http://jfloren.net/b/2012/4/19/0

======
kine
It's pretty simple, medium and higher end tech users are becoming more and
more used to the convention and to start building something, I'd rather spend
$10-200 rather than 10K-200K on a domain name.

Along your point, I'm much more a fan of getmyapp.com rather than mya.pp. As
for not understanding it, it's not hard to wrap your head around. Douchbags
like the Domain King (just Google him) squat on thousands of domains, feeling
like the Donald Trumps of the Internet and making it hard for everyone to find
a decent name.

------
Terretta
We have the trademark for Vively, a dictionary word meaning _represented in a
lively manner, especially on stage_ , which is great for a video hosting site.
But the domain is being squatted. So, <http://vive.ly> it is.

You can see more about our startup at <http://www.getvively.com/> ... And I
bet you just love those get____.com domains too!

------
tadfisher
The answer is twofold: short .com domains are expensive, and nobody finds your
service by typing in your domain.

